# Sage warranty



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

Hello good evening,anyone know if Sage warranty is transferable?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think it depends where you bought it from.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you,I bought my machine from Harts of Stur,will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donscarlet said:


> Thank you,I bought my machine from Harts of Stur,will give them a call tomorrow.


ring sage, presumably you registered it with them? Harts are just box shifters....the warranty really comes through/from Sage. if you have not registered the item with them, then do it now


----------

